# 8800GT is disabled by Device Manager, Error 43



## Cilus (Dec 26, 2011)

Guys, I'm facing a problem with my 8800GT card, being used as PhysX GPU.

Yesterday, I've finished reassembling my rig with the new PSU received from RMA. After doing so, I found out that the PhysX by 8800GT card is not working. I checked device manager and found out that the card has been disabled. Opening the 8800GT item in Device manager shows the message:
*This Device was not functioning properly and windows has disabled it* which is also known as Error 43. After a bit of searching in Internet I found out a lot of people have faced this issue, especially with there are multiple cards and atleast one of them is from Nvidia. The reason might be faulty hardware, Registry issues,faulty driver installation or corrupted OS.
I tried to clean the existing driver with Driver Sweeper and reinstall the latest Nvidia driver 285.62, available for 8800GT with no effect.

Also after removing all the cards, used the 8800GT as the main card. Now display is coming properly but still the display adapter remains disabled in Device manager. Also due to the non-identification, the Aero mode has been turned off and Basic mode is selected automatically. But the card is working fine. I'm sure that the card is not damaged and either the OS or Registry have been broken.

Can anyone throw some lights on this issue?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

some update may have disabled it. have you updated AMD CCC drivers recently? was the 8800GT plugged in then?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 26, 2011)

Ya, now I remember. This problem started after I have updated to Catalyst 11.12 driver. Then should I uninstall all the display drivers from both AMD and Nvidia and try to freshly install them?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 26, 2011)

^^its the only way.....try in this sequence....
1.uninstall all...use driver sweeper.
2.Ati first
3.then nvidia.

try it


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

^ mate you should have used the new drives on the older 8xxx card. The new drivers are the culprit.

According to the nvidia forum, the new drivers tends to run the older card in a different speed/settings, because of which these GPUs gives up and dies 

Even i too have a 8800gt with the same issue.

You can try the oven-trick, it may bring back life to your card.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 26, 2011)

^^err...i think it aint dead....yet


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

Not dead, but same code 43 error.

It doesn't accept the graphics driver, so virtually its dead


----------



## Cilus (Dec 27, 2011)

I have tried the trick without success. Uninstall both nvidia and amd drivers and then installed catalyst 11.12 and after that nvidia 285.79 driver. But the problem is still there.
One thing to mention, after installing Catalyst driver, when I restarted the PC, windows installed wddm 1.1 driver for the Nvidia card automatically. Then I've installed the Nvidia driver and the wddm driver was replaced by the iwndows driver.

CA50, could you mention what is the current driver you're using for the 8800GT and the steps in detail to proceed?


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm getting a feel you need to remove the hack and start afresh. Or may be apply the hack again. Not quite sure though.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 27, 2011)

Hack is not even applied now. This problem is not with any hacks. here the card is getting disabled from the beginning, before even installing drivers for it.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 27, 2011)

Have you tried *only *with the 8800GT?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 27, 2011)

Will try today or tommorw with a 9600GT and using the 880GT in my friend's computer.


----------



## aloodum (Dec 28, 2011)

avinandan012 said:


> Have you tried *only *with the 8800GT?



Duh...he said so...without success

@@ Cilus: 
have you tried the BIOS reflash path???


----------



## Cilus (Dec 28, 2011)

Tried to flash the BIOS with a new one but since the card is disabled, unable to access it. Right now using a 9600 GT 512 MB GDDR3 as PhysX card. The 8800GT has been modded with a 9800 GT BIOS in my friend's computer. Gonna try it a day or two.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

^ i doubt that modded BIOS will work, i have tried that.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2011)

The card is working fine with the modded BIOS in my friend's computer. It is now getting treated as 9800GT card.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Can you run game on that


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes I can.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2011)

re-flashed it 9800GT bios kya??


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2011)

^^Yep. Basically 9800GT is nothing but a overclocked 8800GT.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ please share the BIOS file with me. i will try flashing with that.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^Yep. Basically 9800GT is nothing but a overclocked 8800GT.



lol..me wantz the bios


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ mate you can make of the original BIOS of the 8800gt and can edit the BIOS file using nibitor, and can change it to 9800gt


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2011)

^^too much work


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

^^ in other words too lazy, its just a matter of seconds.

Using nibitor, you can change the clock speed as well


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2011)

^^ i know...basically i don't have the card with me as of now


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2011)

Bad news guys, it looks like the problem is in the hardware level of the card. Probably something went wrong during the power surge which also destroyed my PSU. Now getting BSOD after BSOD. Even after reverting back the BIOS to the old one is not stopping it.
Gonna try the Oven trick now.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ sad to hear that , post your oven trick result


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 29, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Bad news guys, it looks like the problem is in the hardware level of the card. Probably something went wrong during the power surge which also destroyed my PSU. Now getting BSOD after BSOD. Even after reverting back the BIOS to the old one is not stopping it.
> Gonna try the Oven trick now.


its shocking to know that your Apc ups couldn't handle a power surge.


----------

